
Show HN: Instant Customizable RDBMS Vue UI in 20kb Gist Desktop App - mythz
https://sharpscript.net/sharp-apps/sharpdata
======
sgt
It's cool but looking at the use case and the app video, I can't help thinking
that what one actually wants is a real native app.

~~~
mythz
There's plenty of native DB Admin UI's around, JetBrains Data Grip is my
personal favorite.

Some advantages of this is that it's highly customizable where you could
quickly create a customizable queryable UI around multiple existing RDBMS's
that's transparently upgradable, i.e. the latest version is downloaded/run
each time it's launched.

